# معالجة المياه الصناعية بطريقة التناضح العكسي



## المهندسه ليى (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مساء الخير جميعا
​
تعتبر عملية التناضح العكسي حديثة بالمقارنة مع عمليتي التقطير والديلزة حيث تم تقديمها تجارياً خلال السبعينات (1970م). وتعرف عملية التناضح العكسي على أنها عملية فصل الماء عن محلول ملحي مضغوط من خلال غشاء . ولا يحتاج الأمر إلى تسخين أو تغيير في الشكل، و الطاقة المطلوبة للتحلية هي لضغط مياه التغذية 

ومن الناحية التطبيقية يتم ضح مياه التغذية في وعاء مغلق حيث يضغط على الغشاء ، وعندما يمر جزء من الماء عبر الغشاء تزداد محتويات الماء المتبقي من الملح . وفي نفس الوقت فإن جزءً من مياه التغذية يتم التخلص منه دون أن يمر عبر الغشاء . وبدون هذا التخلص فإن الإِزدياد المضطرد لملوحة مياه التغذية سوف يتسبب في مشاكل كثيرة ، مثل زيادة الملوحة والترسبات وزيادة الضغط الأسموزي عبر الأغشية . وتتراوح كمية المياه المتخلص منها بهذه الطريقة ما بين 20 إلى 70% من مياه التغذية اعتماداً على كمية الأملاح الموجودة في مياه التغذية 


يتكون نظام التناضح العكسي من المكونات الأساسية التالية 

معالجة أوليـــــــــة 
مضخة ذات ضغط عال 
مجمع أغشية 
معالجة نهائية - أخيرة 





والمعالجة الأولية مهمة لأن مياه التغذية يجب أن تمر عبر ممرات ضيقة أثناء العملية، لذا يجب إزالة العوالق ومنع ترسب الكائنات الحية ونموها على الأغشية. وتشمل المعالجة الأولية الكيميائية التصفية وإضافة حامض أو مواد كيميائية أخرى لمنع الترسيب 


والمضخة ذات الضغط العالي توفر الضغط اللازم لعبور الماء من خلال الأغشية وحجز الأملاح . وهذا الضغط يتراوح ما بين 17 إلى 27 باراً (246.5-391.5 رطل على البوصة المربعة) لمياه الآبار و 54 إلى 80 باراً (1160-783 رطل على البوصة المربعة)لمياه البحر 


ويتكون مجمع الأغشية من وعاء ضغط وغشاء يسمح بضغط الماء عليه كما يتحمل الغشاء فارق الضغط فيه. والأغشية نصف المنفذة قابلة للتكسٌّر وتختلف في مقدرتها على مرور الماء العذب وحجز الأملاح . وليس هناك غشاء محكم إحكاماً كاملاً في طرد الأملاح ، ولذلك توجد بعض الأملاح في المياه المنتجة 


وتصنع أغشية التناضح العكسي من أنماط مختلفة . وهناك إثنان ناجحان تجارياً وهما اللوح الحلزوني والألياف / الشعيرات الدقيقة المجوفة . ويستخدم هذان النوعان لتحلية كل من مياه الآبار ومياه البحر على الرغم من اختلاف تكوين الغشاء الإِنشائي ووعاء الضغط اعتماداً على المصنع وملوحة الماء المراد تحليته 


أما المعالجة النهائية فهي للمحافظة على خصائص الماء وإعداده للتوزيع . وربما شملت هذه المعالجة إزالة الغازات مثل سلفايد الهايدروجين وتعديل درجة القلوية 


وهناك تطوران ساعدا على تخفيض تكلفة تشغيل محطات التناضح العكسي أثناء العقد الماضي هما: تطوير الغشاء الذي يمكن تشغيله بكفاءة عند ضغوط منخفضة وعملية استخدام وسائل استرجاع الطاقة . وتستخدم الأغشية ذات الضغط المنخفض في تحلية مياه الآبار على نطاق واسع 


وتتصل وسائل استرجاع الطاقة بالتدفق المركز لدى خروجه من وعاء الضغط . ويفقد الماء أثناء تدفقه المركز من 1 إلى 4 بارات من الضغط الخارج من مضخة الضغط العالي ووسائل استرجاع الطاقة هذه ميكانيكية وتتكون عموماً من توربينات أو مضخات من النوع الذي بوسعه تحويل فارق الضغط إلى طاقة محركة 


تحياتي...​


----------



## عمارالتعدين (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يسلموووووا


----------



## ابراهيموفيتش مصر (14 أكتوبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## وضاحة (15 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
صباح الخير يا اختي الفاضلة .
جزاكي الله خيرا على المعلومات الخيرة. وارجو افادتنا دايما بمثل هذه المعلومات الطيبة في مجال المعالجة والتحلية.
اختي ارجو ان توضحي لي انواع الاغشية المستخدمة في التحلية وكذالك توضيح كيف يمكن حساب كميات المواد الكيميائية الداخلة في مراحل المعالجة المختلفة بالنسبة لعملية التحلية..وشكرا


----------



## المهندسه ليى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين على المرور
اخ وضاحه 
وصنع أغشية التناضح العكسي من أنماط مختلفة . وهناك اثنان ناجحان تجاريا وهما اللوح الحلزوني والألياف / الشعيرات الدقيقة المجوفة . ويستخدم هذين النوعين لتحلية كل من مياه الآبار ومياه البحر على الرغم من اختلاف تكوين الغشاء الإنشائي ووعاء الضغط اعتمادا على المصنع وملوحة الماء المراد تحليته 
ولابد من اختيار الغشاء يكون جيد ومراعات الامور التالية ويعتمد حسب الاستعمال وكذلك نوع المياه
:

يحتوي الغشاء على درجة عالية للأمـــــلاح .
لا بد من وجود فيض الماء المناسب لإتمام الانسياب .
لا بد أن يكون الغشاء سهل التشييد في وحدات الفرز الغشائي .
لا بد أن يتحمل الغشاء الضغط الواقع عليـــه .
لا بد أن تكون للغشاء متانة ميكانيكية جيــدة .
لا بد أن يعيش الغشاء لفترة مناسبــــة .
لا بد أن يحتوي الغشاء على مدى تشغيلي كبير للأيونات الموجودة في الماء الخام والضغط ودرجة الحرارة ومقاومة التفاعلات الكيميائية والحيوية ويمكن أن يعمل في ظروف مختلفة .
لا بد أن يكون سعر الغشاء مناسب ورخيص .
لا بد أن يأتي الغشاء بمشاكل التآكل والرائحة وتسهل نظافته .


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (13 مارس 2011)

موفقين


----------

